# How to remove makeup from fake eyelashes?



## Pink_minx (Aug 4, 2006)

I wanted to know how you can remove make up such like mascara from fake eyelashes? ​


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

buy new ones!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 4, 2006)

you can use a warm compress to clean them off, with a little bit of makeup remover, or u can soak them in cleaning solution. If u take care of ur false lashes u can wear them more than once, no need to throw them away


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 4, 2006)

i put my lashes inthe palm of my hand with some MAC Pro eye makeup remover and just rub it off, let them dry and then theyre good as new


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i put my lashes inthe palm of my hand with some MAC Pro eye makeup remover and just rub it off, let them dry and then theyre good as new_

 
thats what i do but with my lancome one

cup your hand like its a little bath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and rub makeup remover in the direction of the lashes...

i get about 6 uses from my eyeslashes...

and cos i wear mac ones 

id cry if i threw them out after one use!

x


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks girls, Im getting the individual lashes so it probably needs more extra care with cleaning than.  I was thinking of using baby oil but it would just remove my other make up lol.  I'll just have to find a liquid eye remover because I only have the cloth kind from MAC.  But I will try that out first to see if it works just as well.


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

If they are natural hairs on the lashes, don't get them wet or soak them in water because the curl will totally lose its shape and look awful. I just use tweezers to remove the glue from the strip gently, and a bit of makeup remover on a cotton swab.


----------



## lara (Aug 5, 2006)

Individual lashes are a single use item, whereas good strip lashes can handle many wears if looked after properly. Individuals are usually much cheaper to counteract the rate that you go through them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Technically though, there shouldn't be mascara on a false lash in the first place - the rule of thumb generally is that falsies are thick/dark enough on their own and don't require any additional make-up because it can make them too top-heavy and weighty (encouraging seperation), plus many mascaras have an oil base that can loosen the latex adhesive. Curl your lashes, add the mascara, then put on the falsies. They'll last for ages that way.


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_ Curl your lashes, add the mascara, then put on the falsies. They'll last for ages that way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh duh why didnt I think of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.  Thanks for that piece of advice because I still want mascara on to give me darker lashes because my lashes are light and thin.  I just wanted to make sure because I dont want to throw away the individual lashes the day I wear them Im hoping they last for awhile until they fall apart or get all tangled or something hehehe.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 5, 2007)

I know this is an really old thread but I was about to ask this question but decided to do a search first and wallah...there it was!  Thanks ladies for all your help, I've been really wondering about how to clean my falsies.  Now I know and knowing is half the battle!


----------

